

How's My Code? A simple, lightweight code review tool for distributed teams. - bensummers
http://howsmycode.com/

======
foca
Sweet. I'm one of the developers :)

Regrettably, the site is moving _really_ slowly. We made this for the Rails
Rumble earlier this year, in 48 hours. After that, very little time was
devoted to the site, since our "real" jobs keep getting us from hacking on
this.

If you have any ideas, however, I would encourage you to go and add them to
our support system, at <http://help.howsmycode.com> \-- we don't promise to
get them implemented right away, but we will look at them :)

~~~
lssndrdn
Please, forgive me the off-topic (and pedantic) remark, but the extra
apostrophe in "What other's are saying", on the site's front page, bothers my
grammatical OCD.

~~~
foca
Ugh, sorry, that totally passed me. It's fixed and will be up on our next
deploy. And I totally support your pedantic off-topic remark, so no worries :)

------
cmelbye
Very cool tool, but I don't like how it automatically marks commits using the
repo owner's email address as read. It prevents other people from reviewing
code that I write :/ not sure if they've fixed this or not.

~~~
foca
It marks your commit as read _to you_ (ie, it marks commits by email "A" as
read to the user who signs in with email "A").

Other people in your team should see them as unread until they actually go and
open the diffs.

~~~
cmelbye
Oh! Okay, well that's good. Thanks for the answer!

------
drewcrawford
I've fallen in love with gerrit for code reviews. Gerrit lets me set up an
automerge to the "main trunk" of the development if one person claims it works
and two people eyeball the code. It's not a setup for everyone, but for my
teams it's been absolutely brilliant.

If you supported auto-merging based on review criteria (preferably a
functional test in addition to a code review requirement) I would switch in a
heartbeat. Without that, I'll never even look at it.

------
Pistos2
I'm somewhat bewildered why you require users to provide their real names. I
also notice "thou shalt not block our ads" in your TOS. It's understandable
from your perspective, but surely a negative from the user's perspective. Note
that Opera installs with ad blocking on by default (if I'm not mistaken).

You could use an explicit "Dashboard" button someplace, because otherwise the
layout is a bit disorienting after adding your first repo, then wondering how
to get back to "that first screen". (I eventually figured that out.)

Otherwise, this seems like a good tool for teams. Good job.

~~~
natrius
If I'm building an ad-supported site, I don't care about users who
unconditionally block ads. Those users clearly don't care about the people who
make the sites they're using.

~~~
charlesmarshall
It's not about caring .. It's about how you want to experience the internet.

Would you rather have clear, readable content or be besieged by advertising ..

On sites target devs you should really expect very high % to be using ad
blockers ... I'm yet to meet a single dev that doesn't use it in some form.

(edit: I didn't even realise it was ad supported for that reason .. still
think its a good service though )

------
dylanz
Very cool. If I saw a piece of code in a commit that was bad, is there an easy
way to post the updated code in the comment? Maybe also use diffs, gist,
etc... and have renditions that can be accepted and auto-merged. Just thinking
aloud :) Great job guys!

------
oboxodo
Nice you guys are liking the tool! I'm another one of howsmycode's developers.
As Foca said, please let us know your suggestions in out support system:
<http://help.howsmycode.com/>

------
charlesmarshall
that is a really nice idea... signing up and lets see how it works..

~~~
charlesmarshall
hmm, not to sure about automatically showing all commits .. the repo just
imported has 4739 and growing, with only mine being marked as reviewed thats
alot of initial reading

How about an option on import like "mark all as read" otherwise i see people
with massive git projects having a moan.

edited to add idea..

~~~
etherealG
would be nice to be able to somehow mark all existing commits on import as
reviewed. not going to review every commit for the last year!

~~~
foca
Hah, actually we have this committed, and will be up on the next push. In any
case, we only show the last 5 days of unreviewed changes after an initial
import.

------
zargon
can't find the demo.

------
AGorilla
Holy shit, the guy in the screencast has over 18000 unread messages in his
gmail inbox!

~~~
rabble
Yeah, i'm not so good at keeping ton top of my inbox. You always hear folks
talking about a 0 inbox, but nobody brags about 18,000 unreads.

~~~
rivo
It's just a small thing but I think doing a screencast when you're having a
cold kind of puts people off. It made me think there was snot on the keyboard.

~~~
wgj
I agree, and I know it sounds negative, but I couldn't make it through the
whole screencast. For me, it was too distracting.

~~~
rabble
Yeah, we should definitely redo the screencast. That one was done after 48
hours of not sleeping and hacking to finish up the rails rumble.

~~~
wgj
Totally understandable.

